# Smylie heads West



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

South Australian Central ABA player Austin Smylie is heading West to trial with the Perth Wildcats for the 2006/07 Philips Championship season. 

Smylie, who picked up this week’s BankSA Player of the Week award, has been playing with Sturt Sabres in the SA Central ABA competition and has caught the eye of more then one NBL team.

The 200cm forward picked up 28 points, seven rebounds, two blocks and a steal in Sturt's 94-76 win over Southern Tigers. He then followed that performance up with 17 points at 70 per cent, eight boards, two assists and two blocks in a 100-72 win over Eastern, to take the top individual honour.


Complete article


----------

